
Facial recognition tech is arsenic in the water of democracy, says Liberty - okket
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jun/07/facial-recognition-technology-liberty-says-england-wales-police-use-should-be-banned
======
cardiffspaceman
> _Spurrier said: “It doesn’t take a great deal of imagination to see how
> something like facial recognition eats into the fabric of society and
> distorts relationships that are really human and really essential to a
> thriving democracy...._

Low tech surveillance among East Germans [1] doesn't seem to have made the
place any nicer to live in. At least the high tech version just causes
mistrust of law enforcement, not one's actual neighbors.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mass_surveillance_in_East_Germ...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mass_surveillance_in_East_Germany)

